# Question about # memorization



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Jun 20, 2007)

when people say that they memorize a certain number for each turn.. ex. 1 2 6 8

what does that set of number mean? like... 1 is R / 2 is R' ?


----------



## hait2 (Jun 20, 2007)

i doubt it because solutions are usually pretty long and memorizing that many numbers would be painful, don't you think?

The numbers refer to the pieces themselves, people usually number edges 1-12 (since there are 12 of those) and corners 1-8 (8 of them). the number sequence then refers to what place the pieces go. in your example, 1 2 6 8 would mean that

the piece currently in position 1 has to go to position 2.
piece currently in 2 has to go to 6
6->8
8->1

at least, i hope this is the case. otherwise i've been severely misinformed


----------



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Jun 20, 2007)

ok.. i understand that right now, but since u name the corner AND edges w/ some of the same numbers, how wuold u know which one u're refering to sometimes


----------



## joey (Jun 20, 2007)

Because you memorise in two different sections.


----------



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Jun 20, 2007)

ok thank you very much


----------

